
5G was going to unite the world–instead it’s tearing us apart - ykm
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1689260
======
abdulhaq
Control of global tech infrastructure is an important aspect of global
dominance and 'defence'. Expect a lot of disinformation in this area.

